# Monthly Atlanta Herf - July 14



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

*Where: Blue Havana II Cigars, Alpharetta, GA (Directions)
When: Saturday July 14 6pm-Midnight*

With the monthly Atlanta Herf scheduled per previous request, mark your calendars for the following dates:

July 14 (Miami Cigar event is July 13)
August 18 (Oliva event tentatively scheduled for Aug 24)
September 22 (Rocky Patel event is Sept 14)
October 20 (Drew Estate event is Oct 19)
November 17 (JC Newman event is Nov 16)
December 15 (no event yet scheduled)​
We had a pretty good turn out last Saturday night and everyone had a great time. With all the Atlanta area BOTLs here, this should just get bigger and better!

As previously stated: The Atlanta herf is hosted at my B&M. Although I certainly like to make money, do not feel like you have to buy anything during the herf. I am hosting these as a brother, not a retailer.

Hope to see ya'll here!

Jim


----------



## Avyer (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm planning on coming. Also, do you know what kind of deals that will come with the Miami Cigar's event?


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

w00t!


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

Avyer said:


> I'm planning on coming. Also, do you know what kind of deals that will come with the Miami Cigar's event?


It's a roller event, so I figure the free stick will be an Aurora Robusto (F.Leon).
I believe it will be a buy 3, get 1 free, but I am not sure.

Jim


----------



## smokemifugotem (May 9, 2007)

if in town ,I am there!!!! :tu


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

Bump...

Just a reminder to make your plans!

Jim


----------



## Avyer (Mar 22, 2007)

Three more days till.


----------



## smokemifugotem (May 9, 2007)

-looks like I may not be able to make it after all(company coming in Sat evening..DAGNABIT!)but may try to swing by Sat.afternoon b4 they arrive at the very least to pick up some more Padilla's I grabbed as samples at the last herf...nabbed a grab bag of various sticks that I had never even seen at a brick-and-mortor before(great selection!)and this particular one blew me away!


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

smokemifugotem said:


> -looks like I may not be able to make it after all(company coming in Sat evening..DAGNABIT!)but may try to swing by Sat.afternoon b4 they arrive at the very least to pick up some more Padilla's I grabbed as samples at the last herf...nabbed a grab bag of various sticks that I had never even seen at a brick-and-mortor before(great selection!)and this particular one blew me away!


You may want to try to be here FRI night for the Miami Cigar event as well!!!

Jim


----------



## smokemifugotem (May 9, 2007)

OH CRAP!!!!!:dr:tu


----------



## almarasco (Jul 6, 2007)

BlueHavanaII said:


> *Where: Blue Havana II Cigars, Alpharetta, GA (Directions)*
> *When: Saturday July 14 6pm-Midnight*
> 
> With the monthly Atlanta Herf scheduled per previous request, mark your calendars for the following dates:
> ...


Jim,

I will be in Alpharetta July 20th -22nd any suggestions on places to relax and enjoy a good cigar?

Thanks,

Alp


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

almarasco said:


> Jim,
> 
> I will be in Alpharetta July 20th -22nd any suggestions on places to relax and enjoy a good cigar?
> 
> ...


C'mon by and introduce yourself and I'll buy you one!
I'll be open Fri/Sat 10am-9pm and Sun Noon-6pm.

Jim


----------



## Avyer (Mar 22, 2007)

I won't be able to make it, yet again. Flying out Sat morning to PA to pick up a Maserati and drive it back that day..Going to be a looooong saturday. 

Hopefully I'll be able to make it to the Miami event.


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

At what time does the Miami Cigar event start tomorrow?


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

R877 said:


> At what time does the Miami Cigar event start tomorrow?


Events start at 4pm (until 10pm)

Herfs are from 6pm till Midnight.

Jim


----------



## theycallmedan'lboone (Feb 22, 2007)

Maybe I'll be back in time for th 18th herf... if not i'll see y'all on the 22nd...


----------



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

Sorry but I won't be there for the one tonight. I hate to miss being cheated out of money by playing cards with the SC gang. But on the positive side, Jim will now have more beer left in his fridge!:tu
Smoke one for me! I'll try to be at the next one.
Mike


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

Chad can't come tonight, but I am bringing Mike (Alpedhuez55) with me!


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

So, I don't know what happened, but the Atlanta herf consisted of two guys from Greenville, SC and one guy from Atlanta (he was the host so he had to be there)!

You guys missed out on some great deals and fun times.

We played dominoes and had some great conversation!

Thanks again, Jim!!!!


----------



## Avyer (Mar 22, 2007)

I don't want to say it and jinx it, but I hope to be at the 18th one. Obligations continue to jump in front of these.


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

tech-ninja said:


> So, I don't know what happened, but the Atlanta herf consisted of two guys from Greenville, SC and one guy from Atlanta (he was the host so he had to be there)!
> 
> You guys missed out on some great deals and fun times.
> 
> ...


How did that happen? I Hate I missed it but glad Mike was able to go with you. Looks like the Palmetto Herf Crew is slowly taking over the Southeast!


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

tech-ninja said:


> So, I don't know what happened, but the Atlanta herf consisted of two guys from Greenville, SC and one guy from Atlanta (he was the host so he had to be there)!
> 
> You guys missed out on some great deals and fun times.
> 
> ...


Not a big crowd, but we still had a great time.
Here's a pic of Mike (Alpedhuez55) and his Moore & Bode Full Brass!
Next one is Aug 18th.

As the summer rolls to a close, these should be getting bigger and better!

Jim


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

Wow, Mike.... did you live to tell about it?


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

Seriously!

I saw those when I was down there last month, but I thought you just put one in your pocket to help pick up women. I didn't know anyone actually SMOKED those things!


----------

